# Tips For MCAT Repeaters.



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I took the MCAT in 2015 but couldn't make it. So I will be applying again this year. And in the mean while I have applied for the improvement of my FSc score as well. I request the seniors and all those who made it last year to guide us. Now that only 6-7 months are left for the MCAT 2016, how should we prepare? What books should we use? What study method is the best to score high? Any tips? Should we join any academy? 
Regards
Disprin


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

for biology and chemistry you should know the fsc book fully since they use the lines of book usually while conceptual study is required to get good in physics doing the formulas n derivations again and again


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Physics can be covered very well by using the objective books for fsc. Ilmi and Current are pretty good because they come with explanations too. You don't need to do derivations, the numerical are usually short and they mostly confuse you by giving you a numerical that required changing of unit before solving it
Biology, I suggest you read each chapter once and highlight main points. Then do it's objects from the MCAT book by dogarsons. Dogarsons MCAT will cover english too. 
Memorize every single vocabulary word from the uhs list to secure those confirmed marks. 
Chemistry, objectives and Dogarsons will do. Do the organic equations well. And the quantitative numericals from 1st year.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Physics: You should have command over formulas, their nature, their purpose and how to use them. learn visually i.e by diagrams, animations on youtube etc. Do not cram you should have good concepts.
Chemistry : Again concepts should be clear and command over equations, methids and basic definitions for each term.
Biology: Diagrams must be clear to you, cycles, you should know what you are studying and what is the purpose of each topic and why it is important. And some cramming.
English: English grammar rules should be clear to you, Vocabulary should be on finger tips, especially you should have command over subject verb agreement and prepositions. 
Furthermore practice MCQs as much as you can, you can buy Dogar or Carvan and assess yourself after each test. Minimize your extra activities and focus on studies. If your preparation is good then join academy only for tests, I would recommend that you do preparation at home and give tests in the end. Wish you all the best.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

Disprin said:


> Thank you


it comes pretty much down to luck at the end i know ppl getting pretty low even with 1000 fsc score so do apply in the private colleges as well next time and try to get a 75 aggregate if you plan to apply in em that would suffice at least pretty easily for bds


----------



## Nauman Rasheed (Jan 4, 2016)

First Of All You should read your Fsc book thoroughly.The Game of MCAT is that Only Four to Five questions from each subject decide your Merit You Can say that these four to five questions are difficult or conceptual.If your Fsc Score are about 1000 then game is easy for you.If you do not attempt these 20 Questions You can get about 980 marks.In case of Biology, Out of 88 questions 85 to 86 are simple book lines and in Case of Chemistry out of 58 Questions 53 to 54 Questions are Book Lines.In Case of Physics about 8 to 10 Questions are difficult like last year only 7 Questions were Numerical Base and Conceptual.Do not worry about English Focus on Vocabulary and Rules.English is easy for MCAT.


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you so very much everyone :thumbsup: nidarasul, Prince Md, Shane and Nauman. I am truly thankful, all of the replies are really very helpful and to the point. I now feel that my prep is more organised and purpose directed  Insha'Allah this time i'll do it. Yes Shane warney, I'll apply in the privates too.


----------



## Julia5 (Nov 18, 2015)

Can you guys refer me a good mcq book regarding organic chemistry..


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

The problem is not in the preparation itself Disprin, it is a question of not falling under pressure when the time comes. DO NOT fall under pressure because if you do its game over, I assure you. I have been in the same situation as you and I did the same (but even though I did doesn't mean you have to) so be prepared and be relaxed when the time comes. The time of MCAT comes in a jiffy, start prep now so you don't go behind on the syllabus.


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Great piece of advice Skandril. Thank you  It's true, during my MCAT, I was totally panicked, I could have done a lot better if I had steady nerves. I even filled some of the bubbles like a 5 year old...really messy  Hoping not to do it this time.:thumbsup:


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Acing MCAT - If I can do it, so can you

Academics Help!: More MCAT Past Papers & Star Academy Tests

Academics Help!: A guide to the UHS MCAT, especially for the A'levels students!


----------

